# UK Fursuit Makers



## TobyDingo (Jul 15, 2013)

Can anyone recommend any good fursuit makers in the UK?
I would love to get a suit commissioned by Don't Hug Cacti, Mixed Candy, or Made Fur You, but have been put off by the Import duty and tax that has to be paid when importing to the UK. I'm interested in getting a full, toony style suit commissioned.
The best I have found so far is Made by Mercury. The Leeds and Reading dogs they made look great. http://madebymercury.webs.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=175581929


----------



## jorinda (Jul 16, 2013)

I think you could look for fursuit makers in the whole European Union. Shipping goods within EU is tax-free and free of custom fees.
I can recommend http://www.furaffinity.net/user/neonfurstudios/ - They make great quality!


----------



## TobyDingo (Jul 16, 2013)

Good thinking. I would still have to pay for shipping but I wouldn't mind that. Neon look great. I'd definitely consider them. Any idea where they are based?
If anyone else knows of good European suit makers, let me know. Trying to get quotes from a few different makers.


----------



## Haydo_lab (Jul 16, 2013)

I too have this issue, kinda have my heart set on a Don't Hug Cacti suit! Damn the top fursuit makers living in USA :V


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 16, 2013)

Haydo_lab said:


> I too have this issue, kinda have my heart set on a Don't Hug Cacti suit! Damn the top fursuit makers living in USA :V


I do believe some of the USA makers ship internationally ^-^


----------



## TobyDingo (Jul 16, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I do believe some of the USA makers ship internationally ^-^


They do indeed but unfortunately you have to pay a massive import duty fee and tax when importing from the U.S to the UK. That plus shipping brings the price up about another Â£1000...


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 16, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> They do indeed but unfortunately you have to pay a massive import duty fee and tax when importing from the U.S to the UK. That plus shipping brings the price up about another Â£1000...


Oh gosh.
If I was a suit maker I'd offer you a price and I would pay for the international shipping.
But alas . . . I am but an inexperienced child.


----------



## Haydo_lab (Jul 17, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> They do indeed but unfortunately you have to pay a massive import duty fee and tax when importing from the U.S to the UK. That plus shipping brings the price up about another Â£1000...



Yeah, I had an average quote from DHC for a suit, worked out that including shipping it's already at almost £2000, that's without tax. Start saving now me thinks! If you find any more decent toony fursuit makers in UK or EU then post here, I'll do likewise.


----------



## jorinda (Jul 17, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> Good thinking. I would still have to pay for shipping but I wouldn't mind that. Neon look great. I'd definitely consider them. Any idea where they are based?
> If anyone else knows of good European suit makers, let me know. Trying to get quotes from a few different makers.



NeonFurStudios are in Germany. Just like http://www.furaffinity.net/user/atalonthedeer/  and http://www.furaffinity.net/user/leipziger-fursuit-schmiede (although the latter are closed at the moment).


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh yeah, I had that problem. I didn't mind paying the shipping for a suit from America, but Royal Mail decided to hold it and charged me an extra Â£100 pick it up! Seriously, that was out of order. It was clearly marked as a costume and didn't contain anything that would warrent a search.


----------



## TobyDingo (Jul 28, 2013)

> Oh yeah, I had that problem. I didn't mind paying the shipping for a suit from America, but Royal Mail decided to hold it and charged me an extra Â£100 pick it up! Seriously, that was out of order. It was clearly marked as a costume and didn't contain anything that would warrent a search.


Did you get the nasty import tax as well? 
There's a website that allows you to calculate how much you'll get slapped with when importing from the U.S.
http://www.dutycalculator.com/


----------



## PineMartenStudios (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm up in Glasgow and open for quotes at the moment. My site is pinemarten.wix.com/pinemartenstudios and FA is furaffinity.net/user/pinemartenstudios my site should answer most of your questions but if you have more please email me on pinemartenstudios@gmail.com for a quote.
Good luck with your search, buying a suit can be pretty daunting.


----------



## jorinda (Jul 30, 2013)

PineMartenStudios said:


> I'm up in Glasgow and open for quotes at the moment. My site is pinemarten.wix.com/pinemartenstudios and FA is furaffinity.com/user/pinemartenstudios my site should answer most of your questions.



Furaffinity.com doesn't answer any questions. It's a porn site. The furry art site is furaffinity.net.


----------



## PineMartenStudios (Jul 30, 2013)

Oops, sorry about that, just a slip up. I changed it now, thanks for pointing it out.


----------

